# Best antibiotic



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

When I first got my goats I got reg. ole penicillin. The kind that if you get it in a vein or capillary--whammo no more goatie  So, we won't be using that bottle! LOL!! (there is pen G I know that is safe)

So I am going to get a new antibiotic to keep on hand. 

What is the best? What do you all like??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It really depends on what you are treating for, not all antibiotics are treated the same.

I always have Penn G on hand and Excenell. Pen G is OTC and the Excenell is a Rx. Those are the two my vet said to always have on hand. But that said, I have only given antibiotics three times in 10 years.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep PennG and LA-200.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I always have LA200 on hand...Penn G is another good one.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

So Penn G is completely safe right? Do you give it IM or sub-Q?

What about nuflour? I have heard others mention that. 

How do you know what ailments to treat with what anti-biotic?  I should know that given my line of work-but I don't, regarding goats :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never used anything but Pen G...when needed. In the last 11 years I think I've used it 4 or 5 times..with 2 does after assisted deliveries and with my buck who had a respiratory infection...as well as with Penny when I thought she had polio/listeria.
I have done it SQ and IM


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We use Penn G on all growing kids, since LA 200(oxy-tetra.) can stunt bone growth. We use LA-200 on most adult goats with any kidding issues, retained placenta, coughs, ect...... We use Penn G with any wounds or enjuries on all goats. 

Penn G is given at the rate of 1cc per 15lbs,twice a day for 5 to 7 days, I give it both IM and subq, If I am giving it by myself, I do what ever is easiest at the time. If the animal is very sick we always give IM, in the back leg muscle. 

I normally give LA 200 in the neck, subq, but again, if the animal is very sick, we may give it in the back leg muscle. It burns pretty badly when injected. 
We use LA 200 at the rate of 1cc per 40lbs, one time a day for 5 days.

I haven't had to go to Nuflor, but I have heard it is stronger than Penn G and works well on kids with respitory problems. So far Penn G has always cleared up any problems for us with the kids.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I always have La 200 on hand, and for pneumonia Draaxcin hands down is the BEST! 1 dose and you're done. 1 cc is $4 but i tell you from experience it is *super!* It's babies I've had to use it on and this quick type of Pneumonia they seem to get when the weather is hot and humid. 1/2 cc is all it takes and it brings them right around. I also do a 1/2 cc of Bamamine for this.
I'm able to buy Draaxcin from my vet by the dose and I keep 2cc here for emergencies. worth the extra money. 
I used excenel last year and lost a kid,switched the other 2kids with the same thing over to a shot of Draacin and BAM! done. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pen G is always a wonder drug to have on hand as well as LA200...



> What about nuflour? I have heard others mention that.


 Yes I have Nuflor around at all times... it is really fast acting for pneumonia.... you have to get it from your vet.... and Banamine to bring down fever and help with appetite.... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

cool! Thanks I have a list of 3 things to get 

Oh--I keep refridgerated meds in the fridge in our barn. I have kept the non-refridgerated meds (vitamin b, dex, ect.) in a grooming box in my barn. It gets hot in TX--should I keep all the non-fridge stuff in the house over the summer? Or will it be ok in the box in the barn? I would like to have it in the barn for convienence purposes but I would hate to ruin the medicine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Because it tends to get in the 80's and 90's through the summer here...and gets just hotter in the shed, I keep everything in a rubbermaid tool box in the house...under my dining room table to be exact...out of the way and everything stays at a constant 70* temp. Some things will have on the label what temp extremes to avoid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For me ...I keep all in the fridge........ :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> For me ...I keep all in the fridge........ :wink:


that is so funny-I was out in the barn cleaning after posting this morning and you know what? I decided to put it all in the fridge  Great minds think alike!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> that is so funny-I was out in the barn cleaning after posting this morning and you know what? I decided to put it all in the fridge  Great minds think alike!!


 :hi5: :thumb: :hug:


----------

